
Can technology make the Herculaneum scrolls legible after 2,000 years? (2015) - diodorus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/16/the-invisible-library
======
userbinator
Interesting to contrast this with the previous (far more optimistic) article
discussed 3 years ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9585552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9585552)

------
hnburnsy
Betteridge's law of headlines proven correct yet again...

"“I do not expect this scroll will be read during my lifetime,” Delattre said,
finally. He closed the lid of the small box with both hands, his shoulders
slumped in defeat."

~~~
ComputerGuru
Not really. The answer is “Yes it can, but politics, legal obstacles, and some
slightly valid concerns about damaging the samples might stop them.”

